# Mauvais Cumul "M'entrainer"



## ZoyZoy (3 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,
j'utilise mon iWatch 4 depuis maintenant 6 mois.
Elle est couplée avec un iPhone X 64 Go.

J'ai fixé comme objectifs (reprise d'exercice après une chirurgie),

 M'entrainer : 30 minutes par jour,
Bouger : 700 calories par jour,
Me lever : 12 heures (1 minutes) par jour,
Cela fait depuis 155 que je réalise (et explose certaines fois) mes objectifs.

Toutefois, j'ai un problème agaçant avec l'objectif M'entrainer (cercle vert/jaune).
Selon les exercices déclenchés : Marche libre, vélo d'intérieur, Vélo libre, autre, le cumul M'entrainer ne fonctionne pas toujours.

En fait sur les exercices :

Vélo d'intérieur ou Autre : le cumul M'entrainer comptabilise le temps de l'exercice correctement.
Vélo libre : le cumul M'entrainer comptabilise toujours une fraction de la durée de l'exercice. Par exemple, si je fais du vélo pendant une heure à un rythme normal (15 km/h), le cumul M'entraine ne s'incrémente que de 15 ou 20 minutes. Alors que dans activité, l'exercice Vélo est bien enregistré avec sa durée de 1 heures, son kilométrage réel, son parcours GPS correspondant, les battements cardiaques, les temps intermédiaires.... 
Pour le type d'exercice Vélo libre ce dysfonctionnement est quasi permanent. je l'ai détecté à partir de Mars date à laquelle, j'ai ressorti mon vélo.
Marche libre : Le dysfonctionnement dans cet exercice est plus aléatoire. 
Quelques fois, la durée totale de l'exercice est bien cumulé, d'autres fois il va manquer une fraction (ce midi marche libre 20 minutes à compter pour 6 minutes). D'autres fois, il ne comptabilise aucune minutes dans M'entrainer.
Cela est très ennuyeux car par exemple à midi, j'ai pris 52 minutes pour aller marcher pendant ma pause déjeuner et mon cumul M'entrainer c'est limité à 29 minutes.

J'ai bien évidemment contacté le support Apple depuis début mars, j'ai échangé avec eux des vidéos prises de ma montre, ils ont vérifiés le paramétrage de la montre et de l'iPhone en session à distance, mais pour le moment pas de solution après 2 mois d'échanges détaillés.

J'aimerais savoir si d'autres utilisateurs d'iWatch on déjà eu ce problème et si Apple leur a trouver une solution.

Merci de vos retours.

ZoyZoy.


----------



## Rollon (28 Octobre 2019)

ZoyZoy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'utilise mon iWatch 4 depuis maintenant 6 mois.
> Elle est couplée avec un iPhone X 64 Go.
> 
> ...





Bonjour, 
J'ai le même problème, depuis quelques temps, je n'ai pas remarqué tout de suite, j'ai de fausses indications dans l'appli m’entraîner, il manque toujours plusieurs minutes dans mon entrainement. 
Je n'ai pas contacter Apple. 
Cette application fonctionnait parfaitement avant, c'est donc je pense lors d'une mise à jour que le bug est venu.
Si tu as trouvé une solution, je serait bien volontiers preneur.


----------



## ZoyZoy (29 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour Rollon,
En fait plus cela allait plus les exercices ne fonctionnait pas correctement sur le cumul m'entrainer. Au début il s'agissait du vélo libre, mais après cela a déconné sur le rameur, puis aussi mais moins sur la marche libre. Le seul qui restait a peu près correct était le vélo d'appartement et le tapis de marche.
J'ai dialogué pour rien avec le SAV d'APPLE de mars à fin mai, pour m'entendre dire que c'était normal et que cela devait venir de mon utilisation de la montre. Alors que les mêmes exercices à 2 mois de différences ne donnaient pas les mêmes résultats.
Finalement, je finissais par faire tous mes exercices avec  l'exercice Autre, mais cela ne renseignait pas tous les paramètres, par exemple pas de suivi GPS du parcours en vélo...

Donc j'étais assez furax après le SAV d'APPLE et son manque de service. Je leur avais demandé de me prêter une montre pour faire un test, pendant quelques jours, mais pas questions.

Début octobre, cerise sur le gâteau, l'enregistrement des étages montés par jour s'est mis à devenir totalement délirant. D'après ma iWatch, je montais entre 60 et 120 étages par jour alors que j'habite un pavillon de plein pied. Je suis finalement retourné à l'Apple Store de Carré Sénart, j'ai demandé un manager et déclarer que j'en avais plein le c... d'avoir une montre à 459 € qui me donne des résultats aussi peu fiable. La montre est partie en diagnostic, vendredi dernier (Enlèvement UPS à domicile), et aujourd'hui j'ai reçu une montre de remplacement. 
Je vais donc la tester ces jours ci. Pour le moment elle a compté 3 étages montés dans l'après midi ce  qui est réel. C'est déjà un gros progrès.

Par contre, j'attends avec hâte une enquête de satisfaction d'Apple suite à mon cas, pour les pourrir, car 6 mois pour obtenir que leur montre déconnait, c'est vraiment trop, d'autant plus que j'ai passé des heures au téléphone, par mail, ou à contrôler les résultats de ma montre alors qu'à ce tarif là, j'aurais du pouvoir faire du sport en l'oubliant avec des résultats fiables.


----------



## Rollon (30 Octobre 2019)

Hello ZoyZoy, 
Je me réjoui de lire ton analyse sur ce problème, tu nous diras si l'échange de la montre à réglé le problème ou pas.
Bonne chance.


----------



## 110Mel0 (15 Février 2022)

Rollon a dit:


> Hello ZoyZoy,
> Je me réjoui de lire ton analyse sur ce problème, tu nous diras si l'échange de la montre à réglé le problème ou pas.
> Bonne chance.


----------



## 110Mel0 (15 Février 2022)

Rollon a dit:


> Hello ZoyZoy,
> Je me réjoui de lire ton analyse sur ce problème, tu nous diras si l'échange de la montre à réglé le problème ou pas.
> Bonne chance.


Bonjour. Je viens d’acquérir une Iwatch 7 et j’ai le même problème. Je le rencontrais parfois aussi avec ma série 3.
Je pars marcher en déclenchant une session “marche libre”.
Je reviens 49 minutes plus tard et j’ai 04 minutes au compteur de « m’entraîner » alors que mon téléphone dans l’app santé cumule bien 49 minutes d’exercices. Le comble c’est que je sois partie marcher SANS mon téléphone qui lui cumule le bon temps! 
Je vais contacter le SAV Apple.
Merci en tout cas d’avoir partagé votre expérience. 
Cordialement


----------

